
Show HN: Deploy your apps on your servers using Heroku buildpacks - opscaptain
https://www.opscaptain.com/
======
opscaptain
Hi HN, I am excited to show OpsCaptain, a cloud platform that enables you to
deploy your apps to your own servers. You can use any server from AWS, Vultr,
DO, or any IaaS provider as long as it runs Ubuntu 16.

Built using the latest cutting-edge technologies in containers and container
orchestration, OpsCaptain frees you from the headaches of complex devops or
relying on platform as a service and database as a service providers which
come at significant cost.

We hope you will find this useful.

